# Ch.Bloodlines???



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

What do that mean, Ch.Bloodlines??? I see it everywhere.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

it either means the dog is a champion show or fighting dog.
a fighting dog will be ch[3xw] 0r ch[4xw].grch means the dog is a grand champion fighting or show dog,again the grch fighting dog will have the grch[5xw] on its pedigree and so on...


----------



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks, For the info. So is it good to get a fighting/champ dog?

Oh by the way, What is [5xw]?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

it means the dog has won five matches,a dog must win 5 to become a grand champion[5xw] and 3 to become a champ[3xw].a champion fighting dog is almost impossable to come by,but dogs bred off ch lines are usualy good dogs in my opinion...Dont get me wrong,dog fighting is a felony and will land you in jail so id stay away from fighting dogs and people involved with them if i were you...


----------



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok thanks so they are good dogs as well, ok thanks man.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

It depends on what you mean by good. The majority are good examples of the breed but one could just be a dang good pit dog and know how to roll. Also if you get one out of lines like these and there are alot of 2xw, 3xw, ch or grch you are going to USUALLY have a hot dog and the DA will be hard to control if not impossible.


----------

